# Highest Quality Typical Hand Tool Brands



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You already have the best brands, stick with them.
As long as it says Craftsman not just Sears they will back it.
Used to be you could just walk in, show them the broken tool and they would hand you a new one.
Some Sears now have to sent them back and wait for a replacement.
I brought an old pair of vice grips back and received a far better pair with cushioned grips.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Electrical tools--Klien--strippers/pliers
Measuring tools-Staret
Chisels--anything from a garage sale over 60 years old


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Mechanics tools: Snap-On. I realize they're ridiculously overpriced, but they're awesome.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

For Pliers the best brand is kNIPEX
http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-870125...8&qid=1412483875&sr=8-1&keywords=knipex+cobra

However Knipex does not make any pliers to compare with this BAHCO


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The best screwdriver that I have found for Electrical work is this Milwaukee. It is even better than the Klein 10 in One .

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-3...=1412565961&sr=1-1&keywords=klein+screwdriver

The Milwaukee includes two bits specifically designed for Outlet or Switch screws.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

For HOT electrical (not usually DIY), I like Knipex. They have a nice selection of 1000V insulated tools.

A small kit example.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely don't like Craftsman power tools but their hand tools are good. Don't have many but Kobalt was a pleasant surprise, mostly scrapers and a 3" drywall knife I really like.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

tape measures- starrett or the stanley fatmax tapes.. extreme line and dewalt lines have the save blade but a masive hook which is more of a hinderance than benefit

i second the milwaukee screwdrivers.. i have quite a few of the multi bit ones

irwin for general purpose chisels, the precision chalk line is comparible but not quite as good as tajima, hack saws, hand saws. levels

tajima for chalk lines, pullsaws, caulking guns


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Absolutely don't like Craftsman power tools but their hand tools are good. Don't have many but Kobalt was a pleasant surprise, mostly scrapers and a 3" drywall knife I really like.


When I first got my air compressor, I needed one or two minor things. But I happened to be at Lowes and saw this fairly large Kobalt kit for about $90. Came with all kinds of air tools, attachments, etc. in a case that fit perfectly in my tool cart. Same old story... you never know how useful something is until you happen to have it handy. I've used stuff from that kit a lot, (at least maybe a lot for basic home owner usage anyway), with zero problems. So I've been impressed with it even though it seems like it's Lowe's cheapie in house brand kind of like Ryobi is for Home Depot.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Klein is what I use for hand tools now, I used to use Craftsman but had some issues with Sears. 
I honestly prefer the grips on the Klein stuff.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Craftsman hand screwdrivers 
Husky framer
Vise Grip pliers
Stanley razor knifes
LENOX finding razor knife


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

ChiTownPro said:


> LENOX finding razor knife


Those things with the Lennox gold blades will slice through most anything, the operator included.........


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Scottg said:


> ............Then there's some high quality precision tools like *Whia* (mini screwdrivers)............


Yep they are super high quality but I would never buy this set not only because of the price but because it is not boxed.
In a year I would have lost half the set.

This is the 32 piece boxed screwdriver set that I go to for less common or special screws:
http://www.harborfreight.com/32-piece-screwdriver-set-90764.html


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

roughneck said:


> Those things with the Lennox gold blades will slice through most anything, the operator included.........


Another vote for LENOX Gold Blades
http://www.amazon.com/LENOX-20350-G...=1417344352&sr=1-1&keywords=lenox+gold+blades


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

joecaption said:


> .......................I brought an old pair of vice grips back and received a far better pair with cushioned grips.


Vise Grips have been a go to tool for decades.
Here is a 12" wide mouth that I use occasionally:

http://www.amazon.com/Vise-Grip-12L...qid=1417465520&sr=1-4&keywords=Wide+Vise+grip

And for bending sheet metal kluges there is:
http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-23EL5-8...qid=1417465520&sr=1-1&keywords=Wide+Vise+grip


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*---More on Vise Grips*

Vise Grips were invented by a Blacksmith in the 1930’s in Dewitt Nebraska who manufactured them in a company he started; Petersen MFG. By 1949 the price of a 10” Vise Grip was $2.25 without a cutter. The price of a 10” Vise Grip with cutter shot up to $2.50.
.
The name Vise Grip was most likely not patentable unlike the name of my old company, XEROX.
. 
IRWIN was one of the first post WW2 companies to take over manufacturing Vice Grips after the demise of Petersen MFG.
Ref: http://www.livinghistoryfarm.org/farminginthe40s/machines_12.html 
__________________


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

For most things electrical, Klein is my favorite. I don't think I've ever even seen any Knipex... may have to remedy that.
I agree on the Milwaukee driver set... hard to beat that for tip quality and easy grip.
For mechanic work, I'm all about SnapOn, although Craftsman stuff is still pretty good (with a few exceptions).
For general tinkering, Vise Grip has to be one of the most copied (often incredibly POOR copies) tools around. These get a workout in my shop:


----------

